# Grizzly 600



## Waddaman

Hey guys im sad to report im parting out my brute (not online yet... i will be soon but i need to get boxes and things etc to do it properly). So today I picked Yamaha Grizzly 600 for $1400 with only 5000 kms on it (cheap for here, very) needs some TLC and really just looking for some opinions on what i should do and how to do some things (not used to yamahas what so ever). Its gonna get some snorkles, 28" Mudzillas, Oil Cooler Relocate and lift kit.

First off the plastics are faded.. not busted up but the red is pretty fade and just wore bad. Wondering if I should try the technique of melting the top layer to get the plastics back to red or just bedline all the red.. All of the red is protected by the massive fender flares so movement and damaging/chipping the paint shouldn't be an issue. That being said still any info I can get on bedlining plastics would be helpful.

Second would be snorkels, theres not much info at all on them and i would anything to give me an idea would help. Sealing the Air Box is gonna be a pain i know that..

Also, anything people would like to let me know about these bikes would be great, my dad had one while i was growing up (first quad i ever drove) but I was too young to really learn the mechanics specifically for this bike. Any problem areas or cheap mods anything like that I can do to it let me know! Thanks


----------



## wolf_36

Not sure if there the same I have a 660 and it was a pain snorkeling it , The Brute was a walk in the park to do , I searched a bunch on info to snorkel the grizzly and ended up just pulling all the plastics off and came up with my own way to do it ,I wish I would of done a write up as I went along but was to busy pulling my hair out but if you need some pics or want to know how I did it feel free to ask and I'll try and post them by the weekend


----------



## Waddaman

Looks good, I've snorkeled a renegade 1000 and outty 1000 they were hard I'm expecting about the same difficulty.. getting that air box sealed looks like its going to be a pain..

I'm hoping the oil cooler lines are long enough to reach up top so I don't have to buy new lines.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dodge2500

*man Waddaman what u did to ur brute *


----------



## J2!

Only problem that is common with them that I know of is overheating. My buddy had a 660 and it overheated EVERY time we rode.. And they are very cold natured when you first crank them up. Other than that they are good bikes.


----------



## Waddaman

There cold blooded all right.. lol. Air cooled and mud don't mix so putting that oil cooler up top is a must. Today ill be tearing all the plastics off and starting to rip into it so I can try and find things wrong. Ill post up pics of everything later on today.


----------



## Tealshawn

if your looking to still snorkel the grizzly go to grizzly central there is millions of threads on how to do it there are very good write ups on how to do it with tons of great pics that forum is mainly all grizzly owner an there are tons of cheap and easy mods to do to that bike


----------



## wolf_36

My grizzly was overheating when I first got it but racked the rad and put a new bigger fan on it and haven't had a problem with it overheating since. Did that same time I snorkeled it . It is cold natured but once it's ran for a little bit it's fine


----------



## Waddaman

Pics of it.. in the works of finding and fixing any problems, all is good so far.


Edit: Andddd i guess the pictures failed to upload.. whats up?


----------



## Lance112

Hey I know this is a year late but did you ever get the intake snorkelled? I have a grizzly 600 and I bought it snorkelled but only the clutchs he said he couldn't get the jetting right. 


Lance is my name, quading is the game.


----------

